# Help with FX-9590 undervolting



## lawshadow (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi all,

Specs:
Im using a custom water cooling loop. D5 pump top, Koolance CPU-380A, 480 radiator.
CPU: FX-9590
Motherboard: TUF SABERTOOTH 990FX R3.0 

Temps idle (summer time NO AC) = 37c to 39c

So i disable Turbo core (this should run it at 4.7GHZ) proceed to voltage settings current is 1.512v tried to change to 1.400v then i get a bunch of numbers when i press enter (0.70000) but shouldnt it say 1.400v? 
Anyway i loaded F5 for optimal default since i don't trust it and don't want to mess things up big time.
Can some one please guide me how to lower the correct way of voltage how to enter and what reading i should see when done correctly.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 26, 2019)

Try pressing the + or - key on the voltage and see what it does.

You can’t destroy anything with too low of a voltage. Just reset CMOS and try again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

1.36Vcore , i turn off all power saving functions. Im sure there are FX OC Guides on other sites or youtube even.

I used 200x25 myself.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 26, 2019)

What is the reason of undervolting anyway?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> What is the reason of undervolting anyway?



Cooler operation is 1 benefit.

My cpu oc requires 1.467V, under worst case it uses 1.524 under Ryzen Blender when it hits 70-75 degrees celsius.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 26, 2019)

I see... Your Cpu is safe coz your running custom loop. I had this system back 2015. FX 9590,gtx 970, gigabyte am3+ mobo,360 rad,d5 dual Res. Also look after the North bridge. That chipset really hot like hell.


----------



## lawshadow (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank for all the replies.

So let me get this straight without using a wall of text.

Reason for undervolting = lower temps while in summer revert back to normal once summer is over.
Tried finding tutorials for undervolting fx-9590 but no luck as well as on forums but no exact way how to do so even if this undervolt is "easy" to do.

- So go into BIOS must i use offset or manual setting?
- Next disable turbo correct?
- Then go to cpu voltage from 1.512v change to 1.400v this is done through + and - until i see 1.400v correct? (ive read it can run @4.7GHZ with 1.368v no turbo)
- Are there any other settings i should change ie disable or enable?  Like multiplier, LLC etc or is disable turbo enough? And let it run @ 4.7GHZ...(with turbo it goes to 5GHZ correct?)
- Or...simply put the only thing i need to change is disable turbo and set voltage to say 1.400v and thats it correct?
- Even with an incorrect voltage value it wont f**k up my pc right? Just cmos reset if i suspect an incorrect value?

Thanks in advance


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 26, 2019)

Just reset the CMOS and your system is good to go.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Here









Read your motherboard manual for bios/uefi settings and understand them.

Since your cpu runs at 1.5 drop vcore to 1.363 Volts. Every cpu is different with how many volts it requires when overclocked.

The guide may say for a 8350 but it applies to all fx cpus.

FSB 200×25= 5000.

FSB 200x23.5=4700.

The reason my cpu runs at 1.467 is that is the lowest volts I can run for my cpu at 5.0GHz, the board auto adjusts for heavy stress at that point. I will try to find a Sabertooth guide too


----------



## lawshadow (Jul 26, 2019)

@*eidairaman1*

Thank you very much i will watch them later on i presume these video will give me a more understanding in regards of overclocking yet i dont have any attention to overclock further but i assume its to find the sweet spot for voltage at 4.7GHZ

I did enter the BIOS instead of "Off set" i picked "Manual" and now i can change the voltage to 1.400v
And i disabled turbo core. So these two steps are they recommended? Before i even try this out.

Judging from your reply i should manually set FSB to 200x23.5 = 4700
Me: Disable Turbo core.
And set voltage from 1.512v to 1.400v press f10 (save exit) is this correct?

Either way before i continue i will FIRST watch the video's you posted.
So sorry for sounding like a noob i always kept my pc's at stock except for the ram settings.



HUSKIE said:


> Just reset the CMOS and your system is good to go.



I will thx if i mess something up right now i didn't change anything except disable turbo core which i dont need now.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 26, 2019)

Well you don't have to worry about the temps,voltage core clocks/speed. you have decent watercooling loop parts and enough to cool your 220w Cpu and well known parts. Just mind the North bridge. If you don't care.. so good luck with that. Cheers

Also that 480 rad is enough for just the Cpu, is your GPU watercooled too?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

lawshadow said:


> @*eidairaman1*
> 
> Thank you very much i will watch them later on i presume these video will give me a more understanding in regards of overclocking yet i dont have any attention to overclock further but i assume its to find the sweet spot for voltage at 4.7GHZ
> 
> ...



I turned off Cool n' Quiet, some other C powerstates, Enabled HPC and HPET iirc.

Vcore, shoot for 1.363, if it handles it great, if not up it to 1.368.


----------



## lawshadow (Jul 26, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Well you don't have to worry about the temps,voltage core clocks/speed. you have decent watercooling loop parts and enough to cool your 220w Cpu and well known parts. Just mind the North bridge. If you don't care.. so good luck with that. Cheers
> 
> Also that 480 rad is enough for just the Cpu, is your GPU watercooled too?



Hi,

Only the cpu is watercooled this is a "work station" only use a generic GPU before this i had a 990FX r2.0 which i did water cooled the cpu the VRM (Koolance VRM block that i had to mod ie drill holes in order to fit, and also the "south bridge" with a Koolance waterblock it was so much work. Now i have the 990FX R3.0 mb and didnt want to go through the hassle to WC the VRM and south bridge so i kept it only with the cpu.

So is 35c to 37c @ idle good enough take into account my room is hot (no AC) outside temps are 35c so i assume when its outside say 23c or lower i can expect much lower temps...
Cheers m8



eidairaman1 said:


> I turned off Cool n' Quiet, some other C powerstates, Enabled HPC and HPET iirc.
> 
> Vcore, shoot for 1.363, if it handles it great, if not up it to 1.368.



Thx m8,

You mean 1.363v at 4.7GHZ (ie fsb at 200x23.5) correct?
Going to watch those videos now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

lawshadow said:


> Hi,
> 
> Only the cpu is watercooled this is a "work station" only use a generic GPU before this i had a 990FX r2.0 which i did water cooled the cpu the VRM (Koolance VRM block that i had to mod ie drill holes in order to fit, and also the "south bridge" with a Koolance waterblock it was so much work. Now i have the 990FX R3.0 mb and didnt want to go through the hassle to WC the VRM and south bridge so i kept it only with the cpu.
> 
> ...



Yes try it.

Im on a Lower profile aircooler, my cpu idles at 43 and goes to 55 gaming, well within acceptable limits considering im 200x25


----------



## Bones (Jul 26, 2019)

Here's an example of AMD's spec for the chip related to stock voltage just being too high - If one of these can run this fast on right above stock voltage then you know the stock spec'ed voltage is way over what one of these typically needs in reality.








						Bones`s Cinebench - R15 score: 857 cb with a FX-9590
					

The FX-9590 @ 5305.2MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R15 benchmark. Bonesranks #1605 worldwide and #27 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				




And another done for max speed instead of all cores used, DICE cooling:








						Bones`s SuperPi - 32M score: 11min 49sec 188ms with a FX-9590
					

The FX-9590 @ 6310MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the SuperPi - 32M benchmark. Bonesranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				




You are on the right track about CPU voltage.
You also don't need to run DIGI settings beyond 100% for daily use either, I've rarely ran mine past 110% when pushing clocks like in the above examples.

Leave all the DIGI stuff alone/On auto, at least until you learn what does what and what effect it has, depending on the change you want to make.

Beware that excessive CPU-NB voltage will make a chip run hotter as well and that you'll be limited to 2400MHz with that, these chips don't like alot of CPU-NB speed anyway. You can give the CPU-NB voltage a small bump, raise it to 2400 and you're set there for all practical purposes.

Note I stated "For practical purposes", not the speeds you see me running with that. 

Good luck!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Bones said:


> Here's an example of AMD's spec for the chip related to stock voltage just being too high - If one of these can run this fast on right above stock voltage then you know the stock spec'ed voltage is way over what one of these typically needs in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bones i noticed something. Its your ram, why on the 6ghz run it dropped below 4GB?

I wonder if mine would stay stable with my ram at 2133 and then fsb OC. Id be doing it for 16GB though...


----------



## Bones (Jul 26, 2019)

Had an issue with my sticks at the time and that was driving me crazy to figure it out. 
Finally did later and resolved the problem.


----------



## vega22 (Jul 26, 2019)

Asus tuf mobo have a history of throwing way more voltage than needed at CPU if you let them.

Mine thinks 1.5vcore is ok......

As said just test it till it falls over.

Make sure NumLock is on too


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Bones said:


> Had an issue with my sticks at the time and that was driving me crazy to figure it out.
> Finally did later and resolved the problem.



What you do to fix it?


----------



## Bones (Jul 26, 2019)

The goldfingers on the sticks needed a little cleaning, did that and that resolved the issues at the clocks seen. Still close to the edge and that didn't help matters but after cleaning it seemed to stabilize them where I had them running at.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Bones said:


> The goldfingers on the sticks needed a little cleaning, did that and that resolved the issues at the clocks seen. Still close to the edge and that didn't help matters but after cleaning it seemed to stabilize them where I had them running at.



Good ol rubbin alcohol or contact cleaner with a qtip ftw lol


----------



## lawshadow (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi all,

Had a busy weekend lot's to do i did watch must of the videos posted here. However i still have a couple of questions which i will ask tomorrow if you guys don't mind i get the gist of the tutorials and understood them on a basic level.

So...i was thinking these VRM do get hot once i used "AIDA64" after just 5 min my cpu was 53c yet my VRM (vcore1 on ASUS AI suite) reached 70c ! So i called it a day even though i know these VRM can take a beating i heard 100c and up.

So i had 3 x Black Noiceblocker 40mm fans @ 3800rpm.
This is the result i made one my self took me a while to construct it and attach it to the motherboard. Tried my best not to look to "Ghetto".

Then  hooked everything up on a Lamptron Fan controller started AIDA64 again after 5 min i think it was 51c (previous without fans it would reached 70c already in those 5 min) i let it run for a total of 10 min see 3th picture.

After 10 min AIDA64:
CPU = 49c
Vcore-1 = 55c
Vcore-2 = 45c

The test was done to only see how well the cooling performed.

So in short these 3 little 40mm fans do make a huge difference 15c to 18c cooler!! And they are totally not loud i expected worse when it comes down to sound. Im happy i did took the time to make a VRM cooler. Side note i had the same cpu with the Asus 990fx r2.0 (now using the r3.0) i did water cooled the VRM + south bridge and cpu i was using Prime95 if memory serves me well 10 min cpu=51c and vcore-1 was 55c i have a link but don't know if i am allowed to redirect it here....



As i side not cooling the VRM better also drops CPU temps i noticed....as i type now cpu is 30c and vcore1 is 35c.


----------



## sjball6988 (Dec 8, 2019)

It has taken a few years worth of reading, testing settings, and getting over my ego to find the ideal speed and stability of my rig. But one of the biggest things I have figured out along the way is that, regardless of tested stability of any memory speeds, you should NEVER set your memory above the specified Memory Bandwidth of the CPU unless you want some bottlenecking from your Memory Controller. And all of AMD FX-series CPUs have a Memory Bandwidth of 29.9GB/s, so...

29.9GB/s = 30,617.6MB/s
30,617.6 / 32 = 956.8MHz (DDR)

What this means is that the Max Memory Speed on all AMD FX-series CPUs is DDR3-1913.6, which is why they have a specified Native Memory Speed of 1866MHz. So, even if you have DDR3-2400 or higher memory, and it's supported by your motherboard, always remember to consider the actual bandwidth of the Memory Controller on the CPU--or the Motherboard for older systems. After figuring this out and tweaking my rig, I finally have MUCH smoother performance all-around. Here's my specs and setup...

MY RIG:
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z (AMD 990FX; SB950)
AMD FX-9590 Black Edition (Vishera; 8-Core; 220W) @ 4720MHz
AMD Radeon R9 Gamer Series 16GB (2x8GB) PC3-19200/DDR3-2400 @ 1800 [8-10-10-24 1T]
EVGA Geforce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 11GB GDDR5X
Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Titanium Fata1ity Professional 64MB X-RAM
(2) Seagate IronWolf Pro 2TB (128MB Cache; 7200RPM; SATA 6.0Gb/s)

Frequencies:
CPU Bus Frequency: 224MHz (~224.75MHz in OS)
CPU Multiplier: 21x (4720MHz)
CPU/NB Multiplier: 12x (2697MHz)
HTT Multiplier: 12x (2697MHz)
Memory Multiplier: 8x (1798MHz)

Voltages:
CPU Voltage: 1.425v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.325v
DRAM Voltage: 1.665v
NB HT Voltage: 1.25v

Power:
CPU Load Line Calibration: ULTRA HIGH
CPU Current Capability: DISABLED
CPU Power Phase Control: EXTREME
CPU Power Switching Frequency: MANUAL
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 550KHz
CPU Power Duty Control: EXTREME
CPU Power Response Control: ULTRA FAST
CPU Power Thermal Control: 151
CPU/NB Load Line Calibration: REGULAR
CPU/NB Current Capability: 130%
CPU/NB Power Response Control: ULTRA FAST
DRAM Current Capability: 130%
DRAM Power Phase Control: EXTREME
DRAM Power Switching Frequency: 500KHz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2019)

The imc is overclocked when you set the board to more than jedec


----------



## RadFX (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't know if that helps at all but I've been running my AMD Fx 9370 @ 4.4GHZ and 1.3875V (turbo core off) for a long time. It will crash at any lower voltage or higher clock speed/voltage (except defaults). I really want to get a Ryzen 5 1600 setup, but alas the $$ isn't there.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 8, 2019)

Ohh an FX thread!!! Heck ya!!!
Rule of thumb for ALL FX processors.

Higher temps = use more voltage = leaking more.
Lower temps = use less voltage = leaking less.

That is the only challenge you're having is temps. Lower = better in all cases.

These processors are not voltage limited. You give cooling lots of attention and will be the largest benefit. 

Do what it takes, buying top TIM, lapping IHS plate, additional cooling on the water loop (chiller) and sky is the lmits.


----------



## sjball6988 (Mar 22, 2020)

sjball6988 said:


> It has taken a few years worth of reading, testing settings, and getting over my ego to find the ideal speed and stability of my rig. But one of the biggest things I have figured out along the way is that, regardless of tested stability of any memory speeds, you should NEVER set your memory above the specified Memory Bandwidth of the CPU unless you want some bottlenecking from your Memory Controller. And all of AMD FX-series CPUs have a Memory Bandwidth of 29.9GB/s, so...
> 
> 29.9GB/s = 30,617.6MB/s
> 30,617.6 / 32 = 956.8MHz (DDR)
> ...




I did a little further testing since my previous post and found an even sweeter spot with faster response and smoother gameplay...

MY RIG:
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z (AMD 990FX; SB950)
AMD FX-9590 Black Edition (Vishera; 8-Core; 220W) @ 4792MHz
AMD Radeon R9 Gamer Series 16GB (2x8GB) PC3-19200/DDR3-2400 @ 1864 [9-10-10-24 1T]
EVGA Geforce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 11GB GDDR5X
Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Titanium Fata1ity Professional 64MB X-RAM
(2) Seagate IronWolf Pro 2TB (128MB Cache; 7200RPM; SATA 6.0Gb/s)

Frequencies:
CPU Bus Frequency: 199MHz (~199.66MHz in OS)
CPU Multiplier: 24x (4792MHz)
CPU/NB Multiplier: 11x (2196MHz)
HTT Multiplier: 13x (2596MHz)
Memory Multiplier: 9.33x (1864MHz)

Voltages:
CPU Voltage: 1.43125v (1.428-1.456v)
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.20v (1.204-1.25v)
DRAM Voltage: 1.655v (1.647-1.654v)
NB HT Voltage: 1.20v (1.217v)

Power:
CPU Load Line Calibration: ULTRA HIGH
CPU Current Capability: DISABLED
CPU Power Phase Control: EXTREME
CPU Power Switching Frequency: MANUAL
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 550KHz
CPU Power Duty Control: EXTREME
CPU Power Response Control: ULTRA FAST
CPU Power Thermal Control: 151
CPU/NB Load Line Calibration: REGULAR
CPU/NB Current Capability: 130%
CPU/NB Power Response Control: ULTRA FAST
DRAM Current Capability: 130%
DRAM Power Phase Control: EXTREME
DRAM Power Switching Frequency: 500KHz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2020)

sjball6988 said:


> I did a little further testing since my previous post and found an even sweeter spot with faster response and smoother gameplay...
> 
> MY RIG:
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z (AMD 990FX; SB950)
> ...



My 8350 is 5.0 across all cores 1.467Vcore,


----------



## sjball6988 (Mar 23, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> My 8350 is 5.0 across all cores 1.467Vcore,



Nice. What cooling do you use?
My biggest problems are that I'm just using a closed-loop Corsair H105 240mm AIO Liquid Cooling Kit with a couple Delta 120mm FFB1212EH [150CFM] fans that are rigged to be controlled by my motherboard, and that these FX-9590s are unpredictable and notorious for drawing lots of power, thus causing a lot of extra heat, which makes it very difficult to find stable speeds, voltages, and power settings. Hell, it's hard enough to just find a motherboard that will support its power draw of 220W, much less finding stability. I WOULD buy an 8350 to replace it, but then I wouldn't want this $230--price when purchased--CPU to go to waste while I spend another $100 for an 8350; I'd rather just keep saving all that money up to put toward buying a MUCH better Ryzen 7 or Core i7...lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2020)

sjball6988 said:


> Nice. What cooling do you use?
> My biggest problems are that I'm just using a closed-loop Corsair H105 240mm AIO Liquid Cooling Kit with a couple Delta 120mm FFB1212EH [150CFM] fans that are rigged to be controlled by my motherboard, and that these FX-9590s are unpredictable and notorious for drawing lots of power, thus causing a lot of extra heat, which makes it very difficult to find stable speeds, voltages, and power settings. Hell, it's hard enough to just find a motherboard that will support its power draw of 220W, much less finding stability. I WOULD buy an 8350 to replace it, but then I wouldn't want this $230--price when purchased--CPU to go to waste while I spend another $100 for an 8350; I'd rather just keep saving all that money up to put toward buying a MUCH better Ryzen 7 or Core i7...lol.



I am fortunate to have the chip i do, 5.1 is unstable, could be a limit on board cooling or not enough volts beyond 1.524 or another setting.

This is multiplier clocked only.
Scythe Ashura, yes the 9370 and 9590 are ultra leaky chips, look at Shrimp Brime's message.


----------



## Bones (Mar 23, 2020)

sjball6988 said:


> Nice. What cooling do you use?
> My biggest problems are that I'm just using a closed-loop Corsair H105 240mm AIO Liquid Cooling Kit with a couple Delta 120mm FFB1212EH [150CFM] fans that are rigged to be controlled by my motherboard, and that these FX-9590s are unpredictable and notorious for drawing lots of power, thus causing a lot of extra heat, which makes it very difficult to find stable speeds, voltages, and power settings. Hell, it's hard enough to just find a motherboard that will support its power draw of 220W, much less finding stability. I WOULD buy an 8350 to replace it, but then I wouldn't want this $230--price when purchased--CPU to go to waste while I spend another $100 for an 8350; I'd rather just keep saving all that money up to put toward buying a MUCH better Ryzen 7 or Core i7...lol.



It's good to see the OP continuing to experiment and find ways to get the most from their chip.

I've always used the top Asus boards for mine, the Sabertooth 2.0 and 3.0 along with the Crosshair V and Crosshair V-Z. Those are proven to handle the full wattage draw of a 9xxx series board if anything can reliably.
I see you've been running one as well, personally there isn't anything else I'd run with my 9xxx chips and that's the truth of it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Bones said:


> It's good to see the OP continuing to experiment and find ways to get the most from their chip.
> 
> I've always used the top Asus boards for mine, the Sabertooth 2.0 and 3.0 along with the Crosshair V and Crosshair V-Z. Those are proven to handle the full wattage draw of a 9xxx series board if anything can reliably.
> I see you've been running one as well, personally there isn't anything else I'd run with my 9xxx chips and that's the truth of it.



I still want a R1.0 board to experiment and learn how to do custom bios to try and get core unlocker in 2.0/3.0 boards


----------



## Bones (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't believe it can be done - If not mistaken here there is a special chip/component on the board that allows for unlocking, switched on in the BIOS via the ACC function. 
Could be wrong but that's what I've heard about it before.


----------



## GarethTee (Mar 29, 2021)

Thought I'd throw in some belated info...... I am using a Gigabyte GA990FXA UD3 rev1.2 with FX8350 Wraith Air cooled running at 4407MHz on complerely standard voltages and 32GB Corsair DR3 RAM 1600MHz and an ASUS RX570 graphics card. The mobo liked reducing  the RAM to 1333MHz but was easily remedied in the BIOS . Think I read somewhere that I can overclock the memory but I'm not too bothered in doing that right now.

I built it specifically for music DAW use, not gaming, which is processor intensive and suffer no problems running on normal voltages for both CPU and RAM. 

Had thought of going down the water cooled route but do NOT want water inside my machine (being a fully qualified Electrician) although I may rip apart one of these water coolers and change it to my specs that I am 500% confident would surpass anything available anywhere on the planet at present, side note - was rattling on about liquid cooling yyyeeeaaaarrrrss before they hit the market and still I don't see what I want so I have to look at a way of bringing mine to market, maybe as it IS what people want in all respects.


----------

